# White Pine



## brnchbrkr (Apr 29, 2009)

misc pics from this week


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 30, 2009)

We have alot of white pine up here and I cannot figure out why they all seem to die from the top down. Most of the bigger ones have dead or missing tops while the rest of the tree is perfectly healthy


----------



## chainsawboy1996 (Apr 30, 2009)

*heres a monster white pine*


----------



## S Mc (May 2, 2009)

ironman_gq said:


> We have alot of white pine up here and I cannot figure out why they all seem to die from the top down. Most of the bigger ones have dead or missing tops while the rest of the tree is perfectly healthy



White pine blister rust can kill the tops of white pine. The larger the tree is at time of infection the longer it will survive....Not at all sure without photos that is what is going on in your neck of the woods; but WPBR is a devastating and widespread disease of the 5 needle pines.

And I certainly don't know the insects in your area, however, the _Ips emarginatus_ can be a common problem in white pines; again, killing the top only.

Sylvia


----------

